# Anyone get mad at a counselor?



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I went to go see one and I was really upset... I put all my effort into talking and she was just asking the dumbest questions and she said "You need to explain your problems, this is therapy" and then ended that statement with a cheeky grin. I was so ****ing mad. She was some old gal in her 40s or 50s. I usually get along with older people but she was annoying as ****.

I'm going to go see my other counselor because this girl was pissing me off.


This ever happened to anyone or just me? Also, It might just be me because I smoked a **** load last night and maybe I'm just having a rough come down this morning. :/


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I've gotten pretty mad before. I just don't like opening up to people so I wouldn't talk much. Then she'd take it upon herself to remind me that I'm currently in therapy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Reading this made me feel so much better.


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

I was seeing a counselor for awhile this year who was super annoying, and I got mad at her and stopped going...it's not that she wasn't trying to do her job, I just didn't like her as a person. Is that a horrible thing to say? There are some people just seem to send the wrong vibes that make me NOT want to ever talk to them....if a counselor sends off the wrong vibes I wonder at their ability to be a good counselor. :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

pft do I somtimes my therapist annoys the crap out of me. I just don't say anything when it gets to that point. He always says such fake compliments when he just met me like 2 weeks ago like dude I don't know you at all or he'll do the long mhmmmm I see. I'm like really care to ellaborate on what you're seeing there *sigh* he's just bothersome and I get annoyed in therapy real fast. He's a nice guy but just some of the things he says just bother me.....maybe I'm just being sensitive. People just piss me off easily though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My psychiatrist only talks to me for 5 minutes(no joke!) and then sends me on my way with a new diagnosis after every visit. As far as I'm concerned he is only good for getting me pills, and getting me out of jury duty. xD


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My psychiatrist only talks to me for 5 minutes(no joke!) and then sends me on my way with a new diagnosis after every visit. As far as I'm concerned he is only good for getting me pills, and getting me out of jury duty. xD


psychiatrist and counselor are 2 different things mate.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> psychiatrist and counselor are 2 different things mate.


I know, I have both.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

One I had a few years back was giving me attitude so I ditched her. She had asked me after our session "When will we meet again?" and I replied "Umm idk, when would you recommend I come back?" and she was like "You know what, no, you're an adult, you don't ask me when you should come back, you make the appointment yourself" So yeah, never made another one after that.. :?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

momentsunset said:


> One I had a few years back was giving me attitude so I ditched her. She had asked me after our session "When will we meet again?" and I replied "Umm idk, when would you recommend I come back?" and she was like "You know what, no, you're an adult, you don't ask me when you should come back, you make the appointment yourself" So yeah, never made another one after that.. :?


Wow, that was rude. lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I fire my therapist on a regular basis. I pout for about 3 weeks, then rehire her. 

That's better than what I used to do. I used to just tell her she died and make believe she was dead for about 3 weeks.

At least now she's allowed to live. 

She has stamina though. I've been seeing her for 7 years. The others never lasted that long.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes...I went to a counselor who I think may be a christian supremacist. She told me to get a job after I told her about my issues...and one of my primary issues I told her about was not being able to work...


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

The first time I ever walked into a therapists office it took courage not to walk out on her. I held in my thoughts for years and finally decided to take some charge of my life. I thought the first step was sharing my feelings of depression with a counselor. I began telling her things that have happened in my life and how sad I'm feeling. She responded with "You need to stop complaining." I looked at her and my mouth dropped. I had tears in my eyes. She was the first therapist I ever decided to see on my own and the first time I was opening up to another human being. I left the therapists office and I cried a big portion of the day. I thought to myself that day that I obviously wasn't doing anything right because this therapist I paid money to didn't even want to hear my problems. I believed I was worthless and I really wanted to end it all. Fortunately, I found another therapist who was wonderful to me and made me feel welcome. I had some bad ones after her that encouraged immoral behavior and really didn't listen or try to help me in any way. Some therapists suck so much.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

callalilly26 said:


> The first time I ever walked into a therapists office it took courage not to walk out on her. I held in my thoughts for years and finally decided to take some charge of my life. I thought the first step was sharing my feelings of depression with a counselor. I began telling her things that have happened in my life and how sad I'm feeling. She responded with "You need to stop complaining." I looked at her and my mouth dropped. I had tears in my eyes. She was the first therapist I ever decided to see on my own and the first time I was opening up to another human being. I left the therapists office and I cried a big portion of the day. I thought to myself that day that I obviously wasn't doing anything right because this therapist I paid money to didn't even want to hear my problems. I believed I was worthless and I really wanted to end it all. Fortunately, I found another therapist who was wonderful to me and made me feel welcome. I had some bad ones after her that encouraged immoral behavior and really didn't listen or try to help me in any way. Some therapists suck so much.


God, I hate hearing stories like this. I'm sorry you were treated so insultingly! I've had it happen too. It's amazing that such heartless people would be attracted to that profession, but I guess some of them really have no patience like they should, and instead are sadistic and must get off on the sense of power they have to make us feel bad. Like they take advantage of our vulnerability. It's sick--sicker than we are, that's for sure!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

years ago i saw a therapist who really pissed me off. it was our first session, and i had written everything down that i wanted to talk about since i have so much trouble talking. she told me she wasn't interested in what i had written. she also was incredibly patronizing, and talked to me like i was five years old. i only saw her once.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw this one female counsellour for about 3 years and she drove me crazy. It was like a dance 2x a month and I never got anywhere. It was also like driving in circles on a roundabout until I decided to get off.

I also saw this little Jewish guy who would tell me stories of his adventures for 40 of my 60 minute paid session. He drove me nuts. I had to fire him because he was so bad. We just did not click at all.

Now, my counsellour is one of the best. He only has a Bachelor's in Psychology, which is pretty much the education that I have. However, he is very professional and social. He truly listens or at least responds to what I have to say with quality advice. He lets me pay what I want as well (within reason). So, I am now happy with who I see.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ive never liked any of the female therapists ive seen (and ive seen many).
ive had two male therapists, both have been great.

dont know why i'm posting this.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup... I've certainly had quite a few duds. 

I saw this one woman for like 3 sessions. I told her, politely and terrified due to SA, that I would like to get a second opinion. She got up and ordered me out of her office, saying she won't be treated like that. I was like... wtf? I was a little shy girl, could hardly speak, and she started yelling at me. I ran crying and my mother tried to go back in and talk to her. But the therapist barricaded herself in her office and said she wouldn't speak to my mother. I ended up sending her an email the next day, in a very professional tone, that her behaviour was unacceptable, especially given my fear of other people. *****... 

My next therapist, I had for 2 years before I realized how abusive he was. He took advantage of my "illness" and put me down so much. He asserted he was right, gave me the completely wrong diagnosis that had the potential to stigmatize me for life, thank god my current doctor revoked that diagnosis and gave me the proper one. Whenever I disagreed with this therapist, he gave me a look like I was crazy. So, I could never be right because I had mental health issues. It was like he was a superior being. He took advantage of transference issues. (And certainly had tons of counter-transference issues). He didn't stay objective but let his own opinions enter the sessions which was completely inappropriate. 

My last psychiatrist was a dud. He was just money-hungry, he was elitist, and he never believed anything I said. I told him for a year that I felt I was Bipolar, he didn't believe me at all. Until I got so bad, that he was like "oh, look at that, you really are" and then gave me the diagnosis. Seriously? And then when I finally opened up about my severe dissociation issues. He thought I was lying to get drugs to abuse. WTF? What a douche. After that, I went for one more session to get my prescription. I was super nice and polite. I made casual conversations with him. He was so ecstatic, saying how well I turned out. I gave him a sickeningly sweet smile and dropped his elitist ***. 

I have a great doctor, who is also a therapist, now. Whew... sometimes you gotta go through sh*t to get the good ones.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mad, yes, but for good reasons. I made it very clear to him about the reason why I am here & what I need help in - for isolation, depression, suicide attempts, things of those sorts. He brought in a nurse & said that all my problems are based around my diet. I reacted to that, & he said that the reason why I got mad at him was infact, because of my diet. I lost it at that point & broke out into insane laughter. 

Thankfully I have two therapists.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I know, thank you  yeah, she wasn't worthy of being considered a therapist. Yeah, it is amazing how heartless some people can be! I completely agree with you that need to let go of thinking they have power over us. I have a good therapist now and I like her. It took time to get another one. You have to weed out the bad ones which is costly and time consuming!
This is off topic, but I live in WNY too 



Pam said:


> God, I hate hearing stories like this. I'm sorry you were treated so insultingly! I've had it happen too. It's amazing that such heartless people would be attracted to that profession, but I guess some of them really have no patience like they should, and instead are sadistic and must get off on the sense of power they have to make us feel bad. Like they take advantage of our vulnerability. It's sick--sicker than we are, that's for sure!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. I had one that made me cry a lot every time, and worsened me instead of helping me. 

Said things like:

"Your behavior is completely unacceptable." 
"Don't even start with that, I don't want to deal anymore with the crap that comes out of your mouth sometimes." 
"You need to grow up, you are not a 5 year old anymore." 
"Just get over it." 
"In the real world, you have to agree with people, even when you don't want to." 
"I think all you do is sit around all day watching tv and playing on your computer."


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Now if we're talking about the ones who really messed us up, I had a few of those kinds also. My first therapist screwed me up more than I was when I first saw her. She wasn't qualified to deal with DID and ended up splitting me even more. She only wanted one alter and pitting the others against each other. I'm still dealing with that trauma.

Then I saw a male therapist for 5 years. Let's just say his p*n*s was part of my therapy (um, hello, abuse and incest survivor here). Anyway, my present therapist and I reported him to the state and because it was a he said/she said he got off with just a slap and a few charges. I spend many a night searching for his name in places where I can "review" him. His reviews are not looking good. :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I should of gotten mad at one therapist that fell asleep on me haven't seen a therapist in seven years


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a therapist who said I was, "passive aggressive" after talking to her for only a few minutes

I saw her once then I left. She had a sticker on her car "well behaved women seldom make history"-lol I had the impression that she was a man hater

There's no reason to see these people if they are incompetent

My current therapist is a women and she's great!

I still think about the one who told me to get a job WTF


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow I thought this said "Anyone get mad at a computer?" Yep, time for bed.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Tyler Bro said:


> I went to go see one and I was really upset... I put all my effort into talking and she was just asking the dumbest questions and she said "You need to explain your problems, this is therapy" and then ended that statement with a cheeky grin. I was so ****ing mad. She was some old gal in her 40s or 50s. I usually get along with older people but she was annoying as ****.
> 
> I'm going to go see my other counselor because this girl was pissing me off.
> 
> This ever happened to anyone or just me? Also, It might just be me because I smoked a **** load last night and maybe I'm just having a rough come down this morning. :/


I can express my self fairly well in writing. When it comes to speech I can sometimes be a bit off point or incoherent, due to anxiety. Have you thought about writing down what you want to say, even notes, for when you get there?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I yelled at a psychiatrist once. She was an idiot.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I was forced to see the school counsellor back in junior high because I was skipping classes. I didn't tell him the real reasons why I wasn't going to school (depression and anxiety), so he pulled my friends out of class to ask them what they thought the reason was (I didn't tell them either) and he told them not to tell me that he talked to them. Well, they told me eventually and I was pissed off because I didn't want my friends to know my business. Then he had a chat with my parents and my parents made the suggestion that maybe I was skipping over 100 days of school because we didn't have Internet at home anymore? So the counsellor had another chat with me and after I told him, "No, that's not the reason. That's stupid," he told my parents, "Yep, the reason why she's skipping school is because you don't have Internet anymore." 

Job well done, counsellor.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

kilgoretrout said:


> I was forced to see the school counsellor back in junior high because I was skipping classes. I didn't tell him the real reasons why I wasn't going to school (depression and anxiety), so he pulled my friends out of class to ask them what they thought the reason was (I didn't tell them either) and he told them not to tell me that he talked to them. Well, they told me eventually and I was pissed off because I didn't want my friends to know my business. Then he had a chat with my parents and my parents made the suggestion that maybe I was skipping over 100 days of school because we didn't have Internet at home anymore? So the counsellor had another chat with me and after I told him, "No, that's not the reason. That's stupid," he told my parents, "Yep, the reason why she's skipping school is because you don't have Internet anymore."
> 
> Job well done, counsellor.


 That sounds typical of school counsellors. I wouldn't talk to mine so I kept getting sent to the principal.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Therapists have gotten angry at me, which I consider to be an excellent reason to stop seeing a therapist. Occasionally, they even accuse me of lying. I told one therapist I had a lover who died from AIDS, and he acted like he didn't believe me. I mean, that is so insulting. Millions of people have died of AIDS. Why is it so incredible that you could meet someone whose lover died of AIDS? In fact, money from his life insurance policy has often been the only thing standing between me and total ruin.


----------



## Grilledpotatoes (May 18, 2012)

momentsunset said:


> One I had a few years back was giving me attitude so I ditched her. She had asked me after our session "When will we meet again?" and I replied "Umm idk, when would you recommend I come back?" and she was like "You know what, no, you're an adult, you don't ask me when you should come back, you make the appointment yourself" So yeah, never made another one after that.. :?


Hmm I think maybe she was trying to tell you have confidence enough to choose your own visits or she was rude. Guess you would know better from her body language and all that, but I know that is some cases people try to motivate others by sayings something rude as to trigger their defenses in a positive way. I don't like when they do it though. It usually pisses me off. Especially when someone mistake me being considerate for insecurity.


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I stopped seeing a counselor not too long ago because it wasn't working out. It was the last straw when she told me that I was basically letting my life waste away and that I'd be in my 30s kicking myself for not doing more in life. My fear is not being able to overcome my anxiety and that my life will be sad and disappointing. I was thinking, "Well, hello. I'm here to get help. If I could just get over these problems, I would." I really don't think she understood social anxiety at all. I tried to explain what was going on with me to no avail. If anyone would understand, I thought a counselor would, but not all of them do. It took a lot to open up to her, but she was giving me a hard time for not opening up more.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah i had this idiot of a psychologist that once told me when i was explaining to her that her therapy wasn't helping me that i "didn't want to get better" that was 12 years ago and i still hate her to this day. There really are a lot of morons out there with the title of counselor or psychologist.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My psychiatrist only talks to me for 5 minutes(no joke!) and then sends me on my way with a new diagnosis after every visit. As far as I'm concerned he is only good for getting me pills, and getting me out of jury duty. xD


Don't forget these guys profit from your misery, he needs you to keep coming back for his hocus pills so he can make a buck.


----------



## I Love Chimps (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the first therapist I ever saw didn't listen to a single word I said. I explained to him my life as a broke depressed recluse. While he leaned back on his chair and looked down on me he said he had no experience with social anxiety but he would get me all better.

We never talked about me getting better. I had no health insurance and every session was like flushing $300 down the toilet. I told him I wasn't afraid of crowds, I was afraid of interacting with people. His suggestion was I buy something at Walmart. I told him I was too afraid of people to hold a job. His suggestion was I volunteer. I told him I didn't want to be alive anymore, and I needed help with depression. He shrugged his shoulders and said "it seems manageable" while offering no help.

I wish there was a chimp in the room to whack his head over and over and over...


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I Love Chimps said:


> I had no health insurance and every session was like flushing $300 down the toilet.


Why would you pay someone $300 per appt.? That is WAY too much. Sliding scale is the way to go. I pay $70 once per month. Manageable.


----------



## I Love Chimps (Jun 19, 2012)

My former psychiatrist referred me to him. I'm seeing a therapist on sliding scale now, but of course I had to learn that lesson the hard way...

I wasn't a bright chimp at the time...


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I Love Chimps said:


> My former psychiatrist referred me to him. I'm seeing a therapist on sliding scale now, but of course I had to learn that lesson the hard way...
> 
> I wasn't a bright chimp at the time...


Paying someone 300$ to lean back in a chair... Great.


----------



## Goadmeandiwillkillyou (Jun 24, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I've gotten pretty mad before. I just don't like opening up to people so I wouldn't talk much. Then she'd take it upon herself to remind me that I'm currently in therapy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed so much at this. Love the face. 

***

I adopted an angry/irritated tone when a woman doing an 'initial assessment' for therapy told me with absolutle certainty that all of my emtional problems (of which there are many) was due to the fact that don't eat breakfast.

Well there we are Ms Genius, problem solved.:um (What a stupid *****).

That's the only time i've gotten mad. Mental health people are basically, in my experience, full of ****, and wholly incapable of actually listening. I won't ever be returning. All the progress I have made has been as a result of research and reading.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

After weeks of taking rubbish I got up in the middle of a session and muttered I was leaving. He got me to stay a few more minutes to change my mind but it was over. I was pretty livid and didn't look back as I was let out.

A few years later, I had a worse therapy experience and left after giving it too long a go, then happened to have an appointment one day with the head of the team - the consultant psychiatrist - and ranted how it was unacceptable they hadn't been trained in such and such. No response.

ETA - The last one I saw, I told the doctor about it before writing a complaint explaining why I was leaving and watching the therapist read it in our last session. I was livid but behaved calmly.


----------



## red shoes (Jun 18, 2012)

I left my therapist in the middle of our least session after I payed her and said good bye, she didn t even move from her chair, never looked into my eyes and never even said good bye. I mean, I know we are all sick and all that even our therapists are sick t but come on, I don t think that a little bit of respect would hurt!!! Like when I look into her eyes she would look back, when I ask a question she answers and possibly without asking another one and when I say goodbye she says goodbye... Now I think I would be stupid to go trough again something like this and even pay to get treated like this...


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

kilgoretrout said:


> I was forced to see the school counsellor back in junior high because I was skipping classes. I didn't tell him the real reasons why I wasn't going to school (depression and anxiety), so he pulled my friends out of class to ask them what they thought the reason was (I didn't tell them either) and he told them not to tell me that he talked to them. Well, they told me eventually and I was pissed off because I didn't want my friends to know my business. Then he had a chat with my parents and my parents made the suggestion that maybe I was skipping over 100 days of school because we didn't have Internet at home anymore? So the counsellor had another chat with me and after I told him, "No, that's not the reason. That's stupid," he told my parents, "Yep, the reason why she's skipping school is because you don't have Internet anymore."
> 
> Job well done, counsellor.


When I was in junior high, the principal arranged a meeting with my parents because he thought I was using drugs even though I had never even had alcohol. I wasn't using drugs. I had SA. He was a christian and it was during the, "Just say no to drugs" hysteria-lol


----------



## Markus (Jul 16, 2012)

I only get annoyed when she comes into my lessons at school, and asks if I want another appointment. I get annoyed because it makes my situation look bad in front of people, and the last thing I want is to be the center of attention. However, I respect others, generally, and most respect me. So the last thing I would do is openly show anger or disrespect for someone who respects me and is trying to help.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Mad at my therapists for not replying to my txt to arrange a appointment.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep. I had one who would spend ages extolling the virtues of 'submitting yourself to a higher power', over and over again, in spite of the countless times I told her I wasn't interested in hearing about it. I ran out of patience in the end.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I had one that didn't really know her job. After I finished a sentence she would usually say things to fill the awkward silence between us, nothing useful.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol yeah... I snapped at my first therapist because every session she would ask me if I was comfortable enough to go to a party/club with my friends yet. Eventually, I got tired and said "No, stop asking me that fcking question."

:lol good times


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine's just... really missing the point. "Oh, your teacher called all concerned that she found you'd been self harming, but let's talk about your sleep pattern!" Yeah... that's got everything to do with it.
I dunno, I guess I'm just more upset about how nothing's working, and the things we do in therapy isn't what I need or expected.


----------

